# Hairball questions



## EVfun (Mar 14, 2010)

The hairballs are different inside. I suppose you have to talk to Otmar as I have no clue how to upgrade or downgrade from one input to the other. I can say the regular hairball uses the 2 wire 0-5k ohm pot box connection that the Curtis controller uses.


----------



## LithiumaniacsEVRacing (Oct 9, 2010)

Great, more good news! 
Anyone selling a hairball that uses a pot box?



EVfun said:


> The hairballs are different inside. I suppose you have to talk to Otmar as I have no clue how to upgrade or downgrade from one input to the other. I can say the regular hairball uses the 2 wire 0-5k ohm pot box connection that the Curtis controller uses.


----------



## LithiumaniacsEVRacing (Oct 9, 2010)

Anyone with a basic hairball thats wired for a pot box that needs a hairball with a complete hepa pedal, I will trade and pay for shipping. 

I need the pot box hairball.


----------



## LithiumaniacsEVRacing (Oct 9, 2010)

Is it possible to use one Hairball and split the Cat5 data wire to two controllers? 

Also, I have ordered a special 'pulse' sensor that mounts to the front of my first Netgain Motor, it is designed for the Zilla/Hairball input. Can I split the signal and send the sensor reading to both Hairballs if I am using two Hairballs?


----------



## LithiumaniacsEVRacing (Oct 9, 2010)

Can you program the Hairball (out of car) if connected to 12v and computer?


----------



## EVfun (Mar 14, 2010)

LithiumaniacsEVRacing said:


> Can you program the Hairball (out of car) if connected to 12v and computer?


I have not tried, but I'm pretty sure you can. The settings are saved even if all power is removed from the Hairball so settings won't be lost. Some individual settings can only be done in the proper mode, you have to apply power to the valet pin to change those settings. I just use one of the Palm's that Otmar modified to have a terminal program installed (an older B&W Palm with a real serial port.)


----------



## LithiumaniacsEVRacing (Oct 9, 2010)

Okay, thanks.

I am using a ACER ASPIRE One D260. Windows 7 Intel Atom. Teraterm Terminal Software. 
http://logmett.com/index.php?/download/tera-term-469.html



EVfun said:


> I have not tried, but I'm pretty sure you can. The settings are saved even if all power is removed from the Hairball so settings won't be lost. Some individual settings can only be done in the proper mode, you have to apply power to the valet pin to change those settings. I just use one of the Palm's that Otmar modified to have a terminal program installed (an older B&W Palm with a real serial port.)


----------



## EVfun (Mar 14, 2010)

Gotta love having people with money around  Gotta laugh (just a little) when they buy a $500 computer to do a job easily handled by an old PDA.


----------



## piotrsko (Dec 9, 2007)

EVfun said:


> Gotta love having people with money around  Gotta laugh (just a little) when they buy a $500 computer to do a job easily handled by an old PDA.


don't be that smug, he may not have a real eiaa standard addressable serial port that the latest windows can actually use.


----------



## LithiumaniacsEVRacing (Oct 9, 2010)

I purchased a used hairball that is wired for a pot box, but it is a EHV hairball and my controller is HV, will this matter?


----------



## kek_63 (Apr 20, 2008)

You really need to talk to the man.

http://www.cafeelectric.com/Ssupport.php

Later,
Keith


----------



## LithiumaniacsEVRacing (Oct 9, 2010)

I don't have a few months to receive an answer. He builds an awesome product, but customer service is like playing lotto. 



kek_63 said:


> You really need to talk to the man.
> 
> http://www.cafeelectric.com/Ssupport.php
> 
> ...


----------



## kek_63 (Apr 20, 2008)

LithiumaniacsEVRacing said:


> I don't have a few months to receive an answer. He builds an awesome product, but customer service is like playing lotto.


Have you tried?


----------



## EVfun (Mar 14, 2010)

I'm not sure of the full interchangeability of the hairballs. Otmar told me that I can swap hairballs between my Z1k-LV and Z1k-HV controllers (and I have, and it's fine.) I don't have any Z2k or any -EHV controllers so I never asked him those questions.


----------



## GizmoEV (Nov 28, 2009)

LithiumaniacsEVRacing said:


> I don't have a few months to receive an answer. He builds an awesome product, but customer service is like playing lotto.


That has not been my experience lately. Try him again.

As to your -HV vs -EHV question my foggy memory recalls reading something about it not mattering but that there is some setting for the current of the power stage that you don't want to get wrong. One value is for the 1K and the other for the 2K but I don't know what setting it is.


----------

